# Taptalk Issues



## flyboys (Jun 29, 2011)

I know this was brought up recently, but I wanted to ask again.
Is there any plans to have the forum configured with Taptalk to allow users to view current posts and to allow users to search the forum?
Like many others I would assume, I use a smart phone to access the forum and am currently unable to view most recent posts as well as search a specific topic using the taptalk app.
I really enjoy learning and posting on this great forum and am curious/hopeful as to if anything is in the works to rectify this.


----------



## flyboys (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry, I meant Tapatalk


----------

